# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Flucorta opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Flucorta,
nie polecam stosowałam i niestety miałam silne  bóle głowy  i dodatkowo wysypkę ...  :Frown:

----------

